# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Cili shtet në botë ka kushte më të mira për emigrantët?

## ALBA

E hapa kete teme si qellim per t'ju afruar nje diskutim per te gjithe shqiptaret qe jetojn ne emigrim . Nuk kam shume informata mbi kushtet ne shtetet e tjera , pervec Gjermanise . Por me c'fare kam degjuar,  mua me duket se Gjermania eshte shteti me social ne bote .

Atehere une po jap pak a shume disa info mbi jeten sociale ne Gjermani .

Duke filluar nga lindja e nje femije , nena e te cilit paguhet 3 vjet rresht nga 350 euro.
Cdo femije  merr  nga moshe 01 muaj  deri ne moshen 18 vjec ,154 euro , dhe ne rast se studion keto te ardhura jepen deri ne moshen 26 vjec .  Mbas moshes 18 vjec , ne se nuk ke te ardhura , dhe je i ndare nga familja shteti te siguron te studiosh dhe te paguan 450 euro ne muaj per te siguruar ushqimin dhe banesen . Ne se nje familje eshte pa pune sociali i siguron qiran e baneses dhe per cdo person mbi moshen 18 vjec 345 euro dhe nen moshen 18 vjec 276 euro .

Ka shume mundesi te tjera sociale qe do ti diskutoj ne vazhdim , por per mundesi kohe po e lej ketu per sonte .

Ju ftoj te jepni dhe ju disa info , qe mund ti dini mbi jeten sociale ne shtetin ku jetoni . 

Alba

----------


## fatijonuk

Ketu ne Angli me sa di une femijet sapo linden, shteti ju jep para ne cek ne emrin e tyre dhe familja duhet te hapi llogari bankare ne emrin e femijes.  Kjo shume pagohet ne banken e femijes dhe eshte pa te drejte terheqje deri kur femija mbush moshen 18.  Ne te njejten kohe shuma a parase futet ne nje arke kursimi dhe gjate ketyre 18 viteve femija fiton interest bankar.
Gjithashtu sasija a parave dhe ndihma e duhur varet nga rrethanat e familjes, PSH mamate e vetme kane shume ndihme nga shteti ne krahasim me mamate qe jane te martuara dhe bashkeshorti i tyre eshte ne gjendje pune.
Sic the edhe vete ka shume ligje dhe perfitime per femijet por per momentin po te jap vetem kete informacion.

----------


## hope31

Alba te kuptova per sa  shkruaje me siper, por nje pyetje kam:

ky informacion qe jep ti ka te beje vetem me emigrantet?

----------


## Antipatrea

Kushtet me te mira i ka Shqiperia...mjafton qe te vesh se te presin me krahehapur...emigrantet kineze jetojne me mire se shumica e shqiptareve ne Shqiperi...

----------


## ALBA

> Alba te kuptova per sa  shkruaje me siper, por nje pyetje kam:
> 
> ky informacion qe jep ti ka te beje vetem me emigrantet?


Nese ne Gjermani i ke letrat, te drejtat i ke njesoj me Gjermanet . Asgje nuk kan me teper Gjermanet nga ata qe jane me letra . Ndersa per emigrantet qe jane pa letra, kan te drejten e ndihmes sociale njesoj si nje gjerman i papune , por nuk kan te drejte te marrin ndihme per femije , sic dhe e shpjegova dhe ne postin e pare  . 

Une e hapa kete teme me teper per te pare dhe diskutuar se ku eshte jeta me sociale ne bote per ne Shqiptaret , sigurisht flas per ata qe jane me letra , se sot ato qe jane pa letra numerohen me gisht , pasi jane kthyer ne vendlindje shumica .
*Per te gjithe !*
Ps . Ne se nuk keni informacion mbi temen , ju lutem mos e deformoni temen  , po tregohuni pak me serioz pasi ketu nuk eshte padogana .
Ne se keni pyetje mund te pyesni pa e bere qesharake temen .

Falimderit per mirkuptimin .

Alba

----------


## fatijonuk

Ketu ne Angli deri me sot sa e di une ndihmat per femijet e emigranteve jane pothuajse njesoj si ato te Anglezeve.  Nuk e di me saktesi shumen e parave qe ata marrin por kjo shume pagohet cdo jave per ushqim veshmbathje etj.  Persa i perket shkollimit ketu ne Angli eshte falas dhe nese femija do qe te studjoje ne kolegj kjo eshte falas.
Gjithashtu shteti ketu te ndihmon jo vetem nga ana financiare por edhe me kushtet a baneses sidomos per femijet qe kane vetem nje nga prinderit.

Megjithate gjendja sociale ne pergjithesi eshte shume e nderlikuar dhe duhet te plotesosh faqe pa pushim per te perfituar ndonje ndihme sociale.  Sistemi qe perdoret ketu ne Angli quhet "mean tested" domethene cod lloj gjykimi qe sociali ben bazohet ne gjendjen familiare dhe anen financiare te asaj familje.

Nga provoja ime ketu ne Angli mund te them pa dyshim qe ky shtet eshte mese social ne lidje ne emigrantet dhe Anglezet vete, po dite si ta perdoresh.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Sic thote dhe Fatjoni me larte

Ne Londer ne jave paguhesh...
£44.50 Job Seeker - Nese je nen moshen 24 vjec dhe je ne kerkim pune.
£55.50 Job Seeker - Nese je mbi moshen 24 vjec dhe je ne kerkim pune.

Femijet nen moshen 19 vjec marin "Child Benefit" te cilin e marrin nga lindja deri sa mbushin moshen 19 vjecare.
Nese prinderit e femijes jane pa pune atehere femija paguhet gati c`do jave 30-40 ne jave + plus "Child Benefit". 
Child Benefiti fillon me nje page te ulet dhe rritet c`do vite nga £2.00 ose £3.00.


Per sa i perket shkolles ketu

Primary School= ... qe kur fillon shkollen femija deri ne moshen 10 vjecare... "Shkolla fillore"....

Secondary School - nga mosha 11 vjecare deri ne moshen 15-6 vjecare.
Me tej femijes i jepet shanci te zgjedhi nese do te rri ne shkolle 2 vjet te tjera te vazhdoj deget te cilat ka deshire" deri ne moshen 18 vjece. Nese nuk ka deshire merr ato kualifike dhe shkon direkt ne kolegj.

Kolegji sic thot dhe Fatjoni eshte pa pagese deri ne moshen 19 vjec ne Londer.
Nese je me shume se 19 vjec dhe je pa pune atehere kolegji eshte falas por ne te njejten kohe duhet te punosh te pakten 16 ore ne jave.

Tani vim tek formularet te cilat permendi dhe fatjoni me larte. 
Per kete gje kam menduar gjithmone se i bejne kastile per te merzitur njerzit qe te detyrohen te punojme, por pasi punova vet ne sherbimet e socialeve ne Londer, e kuptova qe vetem ato faqe te gjata ato formulare e "MBAJNE KETE POPULL TE MADH", se ndryshe do ishte nje kaos i vertet.

Nese je ne moshen 17-18 vjec dhe shkeputesh nga familja per arsye te forta "abuzime" "rrahje" e tej. Thjesht shkon ne sherbimet e shoqerore dhe po ate dite te japin strehim. 1 Dhome ne 1 hotel £44.50 ne jave ndihma te cilat nuk jane shume. Mbas 8 muajsh ose deri ne 1 vite maksimumi fiton "Council Flat" ku qeraja eshte shume me e ulet sesa te merrje nje shtepi private me qera.

Council Flat varion pagesa ne jave nga = £60 ne jave deri ne £100, por shtepite qe merr privatisht £160 ne jave dhe nuk ke shume te drejta, dhe siguri nuk ke sepse i teket zoteris te shtepise dhe te heq nga shtepia. Kuptohet qe te jep 1 muaj lajmerim....

----------


## irexha

po cte ju themi ne qe kemi zgjedhur italine te jetojme , pasi mund ta dini se kini kaluar ketej  kur keni mberritur ne gjermani a londer, persa i perket ndihmes financiare ketu ne itali eshte zero, edhe nqs ti paraqet kerkesen per azil apo per pune , ndrsa me lindjen e femijes sperfiton gje vetem lindjen e tij, sa per shkolle ajo eshte falas dhe ushqimi ne shkolle nqs ske te ardhura ushqehet falas, dhe kaq, shkolllohen te gjithe femijet me dok, dhe ata pa to.

----------


## oidel

Ne Amerike ndihma sociale nuk eshte shume e ngarkuar dhe e  komplikuar persa i perket  anes proceduriale.  Problemi qendron,  me cfare lexova me siper ne lidhje me systemin social gjerman dhe anglez,  Amerika afron  shume pak.


Faktikisht:


- Shkollat jane jashtezakonisht te shtrenjta, flas per universitete normale vetem. Per Stanford ose Yale kaliber universitetesh jane cmime stratosferike.

fillojne nga $25mije - $45mije ne vit.  Per keto shteti ka vene student loans ne dispozicion dhe mbasi studenti mbaron shkollen dhe punesohet; automatikish systemi fillon ti kerkoje pagesen mujore me interes. 

Falas persa i perket arsimit ketu nuk egziston dhe femijet nuk marrin cek deri ne moshen 19 vjec.



- Nje emigrant politik kualifikohet per 6 muaj mbulese nga ana medikale.
Merr nje check mujor rreth $350 plus bileta per ti shpenzuar ne supermarket me vlere rreth $100.

Gjate kesa mbulese 6 mujore emigranti, duhet ti faktoje departamentit social qe po perpiqet te gjeje pune.
Sapo fillon pune ndihma pritet direct.


- Emigranti Ekonomik:

Nuk garantohet per asgje, pasi pergjegjesia per mbeshtetje bie mbi sponsorin  e vet personit.


 - Ana medicale gjithashtu nuk eshte socializuar. nese je ne pune full-time atehere mbulohesh 80%. nese je i vete punesuare duhet te blesh inshuranca qe mund te shkojne per full coverage rreth $400-$500 ne muaj.

Amerika per resorset qe ka duhet te ofronte shume me teper, nuk ka diskutim - por ky eshte realiteti.


teme shume e gjetur do te thoja per vete faktin qe te orienton persa i perket niveleve dhe diferences qe egziston midis shteteve te ndryshme.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Po te ishte me jetu me ndihma sociale...do isha kthy ne Shqipni me kohe !
Ndihma sociale ne USA...? Nuk e di a ka te tilla !
Ato qe permende ti Alba neper Gjermani ...etj etj , besoj qe te dalin sa me hanger buke..! And then what..?! Per ate emigron njeriu ..?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## oidel

Againstallodds ,  as diskutohet qe njeriu nuk duhet te mbaje shpresat tek ana sociale por ana sociale ama  ka rol shume domethenes ne se je familje emigrante dhe di te besh ekonomi., beqar eshte histori tjeter, as qe e diskutoj ate pune, gjithmone i referohem gjermanis.

psh, nqftse prinderit direkt mbas lindjes se femijes,  jane  rigoroz ne mbledhjen e  te ardhurave sociale prej 154 eurosh  per 18 vjet rresht nga shteti gjerman - pa i prekur  ;  atehere Totalja + 350 euro per 3 vjet te marra nga e jema e femijes  eshte e = $58.800 american dollars ( 2 femije afro 120 mije dollar),  plus interesin e akumular gjate 18 vjeteve dhe adjustimin automatik sipas inflacionit..... shifra shkon edhe me lart. Kjo shifer do the thoja nuk eshte pak . Une njoh familje shqiptare ketu qe kane 15 vjet  pune dhe mezi kane arritur te mbledhin 60 mije dollar per nje shtepi down payment. Sido  qe te jete per mendimin tim ndihma sociale sado a vogel te jet per emigrantin ne fillim eshte ndihme a madhe, jane extra lek.

----------


## Anri 1

Nje sere ndihmash sociale jepen edhe ketu ne Kanada.
Per sa i perket tax child benefits,ne Quebec (ne zonen frengjishtfolese)jepen dy lloj ndihmash ajo e Kanada-se edhe ajo e Quebe-kut,pra nje familje qe ka nje femije ,ne muaj perfiton rreth 430$ ne muaj per femijen e pare edhe per femijet e tjere kjo shume vjen duke u ulur.Kjo jepet ne baze te te ardhurave qe ka familja(dmth per ato familje te cilat kane nje te ardhur vjetore le te themi x pasi nuk jam ne dijeni te ketij kufiri, vendoset nese keto familje e perfitojne ose jo child tax benefits)

Gjithashtu per familjet qe jane te sapoerdhura(qe kane me shume se 3 muaj ne Kanada) edhe qe nuk kane te ardhura per te  jetuar,dmth qe nuk jane te punesuara,apo qe te ardhurat e tyre jane deri ne 300$ ne muaj,u lind e drejta per te bere kerkese per ndihme sociale apo wellfare sic njihet ketej.Ne baze te dokumentave qe paraqiten (shpenzimi i lekeve qe ke sjelle me vete gjate ardhjes ne Kanada me ane te faturave te blerjeve te sendeve,faturave te pagesave te dritave ,qerase etj,,behet analiza edhe vendoset nese e perfiton apo jo kete ndihme e cila per nje familje per3 vete mund te shkoje deri ne 1100$ ne muaj.

Per sai perket kopshteve edhe shkollave.
Kopshtet jane me pagese e cila shkon nga 7-11$dita.Keto lek ne fund te vitit kur behet income tax mund edhe te kthehen mbrapsht ne varesi te te ardhurave qe ben cdo familje ne fund te vitit.
Shkollat jane falas(jo universitet).Nqs do marresh servisin qe femija te rrije ne shkolle pas mesimit ,gje qe e bejne shumica e emigranteve,do pagush 7$ne dite.

Gjithashtu nqs se per nje arsye vendi jot i punes mbyllet,edhe ti ke mbushur 920 ore pune ,atehere mund te besh aplikim per asistence ,e cila jepet per nje vit ,te llogaritur me 75% te shumes mbi rrogen baze.

Kaq mund te them ,pasi keto me kujtohen tani per momentin .

----------

